# Washer wont go into spin cycle....



## cease (Apr 7, 2006)

My washer from whirlpool wont go into spin cycle
anyone know why?
If so please tell me if I need to replace it or
if it is a minor problem that can be fixed
thank you


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi,

Top load washer, apt size washer, front load washer?
Model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html Some model# helps.



> wont go into spin cycle



Does the water drain out?

jeff.


----------

